# Dogs to Spain: info from vet in Spain



## henrypartridge (Dec 5, 2007)

A couple of weeks ago I contributed to 2 threads about taking dogs abroad. I was going to Majorca and while there I arranged to see an English vet practising in Palma. I said I would post the result on here so here goes.

As we know the number one killer is Leishmaniosis. It is caused by the bite of a small mosquito called a sandfly. There is no vaccination available, the only thing you can do is try to prevent bites. The vet told me there are two repellents, one is a collar called Scalibor, the other a spot on called Ex spot. He thinks the collar is more effective. I asked if I could use both (belt and braces) but he said that you are basically flooding the body with toxins and it is not good to have two toxins fighting each other! The manufacturer says the collar lasts 5 to 6 months but he recommends changing it every 3. Only costs about 20 euros. The disease can incubate a long time: it may be up to three years after the dog is infected before it manifests itself, so be on the lookout for the symptons. UK vets are getting more au fait with leishmans as they start to see more of it. It was unknown in the UK before the Pet Passport scheme.

This disease is also in France, though I am told you are fairly safe north of the Loire.

He stressed that it is vital to get treatment at the first sign of Leishmaniosis. The dog will eat, play and act normally but the coat goes dull and he often gets a little sore on elbow or toe. If caught at this stage treatment is possible though it will be ongoing for the rest of the dog's life and is not cheap. If you don't catch it at this stage the disease attacks the liver and death is inevitable.

He asked me what breed I had (Westie.) He said he has only had two Westies with it, Boxers are the worst affected breed he has had. ("Only." That's a big word.)

For the tick borne diseases he recommends Frontline for prevention. I was surprised at that as all my research suggests Advantix is more successful at repelling rather than killing after they bite.

He gave me a brilliant tip for Heartworm. There is no Heartworm in Majorca at the moment though they do get it on mainland Spain and in Ibiza and Menorca. He recommends using a wormer called MILBEMAX, (he says it is available in the UK.) That works like a normal wormer like Drontal etc but also does Heartworm.

So a big thank you to the vet Nick Murgatroyd. His website is http://www.palmavet.com

For me, and this is obviously purely a personal decision, I have decided not to take my dog. For me the risk is too high and I think I'd be a nervous wreck. However, the vet stressed there are thousands of dogs and it is minority that are affected.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

we took our staffie down to spain , drove down through france , down to mojacar we followed all the vets advice , injections , collar , etc we were there for 6 months came back through france and the tunnel and we had no problems at all that was 2006-2007 hes 12 now and still whinges like most staffie's....


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Good Post

After a lot of research, reading articles, talking to vets etc. I decided that the best mix of medication and advice for Ben (my dog) in southern Europe is as follows:

Scalibor Collar
Advantix (keep well away from cats and other animals)
MILBEMAX Wormer
Tick remover tool

Brush thoroughly after _*every*_ walk

The other piece of information I picked up was, halve the dosage interval i.e. every two weeks instead of monthly etc.

Also do not give the medication all at the same time give about a week between different medications i.e. Advantix one week Milbemax the next etc. This will help alleviate the "toxic shock" which Henry Partridge alluded to.

Finally, what is suitable for Ben (my dog) may not be suitable for your pets. Especially when you have a variety of animals i.e. cats and dogs, travelling together. Bear in mind that Advantix is lethal, even in very small doses, to cats, aquatic and many other creatures.

So I suggest you thoroughly research your individual requirements before coming to any decision.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi firstly thankyou for posting the information that you have gathered, secondly to the Mods it would be really great if you could possibly merge all these threads here is the one that I started http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-44690-0.html and make them into a sticky so that all the information is together.

The vet in Portugal told me it was vital that the dogs had a blood test (takes a few minutes for the test and result) to check if the dogs were clear of heartworm before treatment. He told me if they had already contracted anything to treat them with preventative tablets would be fatal...........so quite important, I had only been in Portugal at that point a couple of days, and he said it was nearly zero percent chance that they would have picked anything up by then...................if you haven't been abroad already with your dog that shouldn't be a problem BUT check with your vet before travelling.

The vet in Portugal then gave me a tablet each for the dogs had we been staying longer it was a tablet per month, now he actually said that prevented them getting heartworm :?: and then the collar to wear whilst we were there. He put the collar on to the dogs there and then as well as giving each the tablet.

Before I left the UK I had no idea about this and it was only by chance talking to a couple of people that I was made aware of it, but I did see lots and lots of dogs without the collars, both in motorhomes and local dogs.

Perhaps now that MHF is beginning to gather info on advice from our vets, we will all be armed with more info about this.

*Edit to add more info here added by Sonesta
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-45800.html


----------



## henrypartridge (Dec 5, 2007)

*Factsheet*

I have a number of fact sheets on this subject including one from the English vet in Palma. If anyone would like one please PM me with your email adress and I'll email it with pleasure.


----------



## henrypartridge (Dec 5, 2007)

*FACTSHEET*

PS Please be sure to include your email address for the fact sheet.


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm a little confused. Scalibor collars are specifically sold as protection against sand fly _and_ ticks, so why use Advantix as well?


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Belt & Braces...


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

JQL said:


> Belt & Braces...


To quote henrypartridge:



> I asked if I could use both (belt and braces) but he said that you are basically flooding the body with toxins and it is not good to have two toxins fighting each other!


 :?:


----------

